# spray foam



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Good luck with that idea.
I try to plan it out so I know I'll use the whole can.
Attic, basement air sealing, crawl space, apron, under windows just to use it up.
Unless you blow out the tube with air it's going to plug up.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

Not likely. One of the lists I keep on my smartphone is 'things to sprayfoam', so when I do start a can I get as much as I can out of it.


----------



## ryansdiydad (Aug 16, 2015)

Acetone on the stem and the straw right after you use it. Or clear out the straw with a wire coat hanger or solid copper electrical wire etc..


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

yeah, i have a "list" also. but sometimes things need done now.

i am thinking of blowing the straw with break cleaner. then break clean the can tip.


----------



## hidden1 (Feb 3, 2008)

Good luck with getting it all out before it dries- maybe compressed air or wd 40 will help,keep us posted -but NEVER get that stuff on your skin..!


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

hidden1 said:


> Good luck with getting it all out before it dries- maybe compressed air or wd 40 will help,keep us posted -but NEVER get that stuff on your skin..!


see thats the thing. brake cleaner is kinda nasty stuff. i have not tested it yet, i think i would eat up even dried SF.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

http://netcrafting.com/homemx/greatstuff.html

http://www.greenbuildingadvisor.com/blogs/dept/musings/justin-fink-s-canned-spray-foam-tip

Gary


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Gary in WA said:


> http://netcrafting.com/homemx/greatstuff.html
> 
> http://www.greenbuildingadvisor.com/blogs/dept/musings/justin-fink-s-canned-spray-foam-tip
> 
> Gary


:thumbup:


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

ok, update

i tried brake cleaner on a piece of 2y/o SF. the SF laughed at the brake cleaner.

i did what SF'ing i needed. used about 3/4 can. then i used the BC'r on the straw and the nozzle . it cleaned them up really good. i don't see why the can cannot be used again. but we will have to wait a lil while to see.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

I wrote to dupont, they sent me some extra straws for free


----------



## stovetopchicago (Feb 18, 2015)

The local home depot up here keeps a stash of straws. Maybe your local one does too.


----------



## LTCM (Nov 20, 2015)

Buy a Spray Foam Gun - you will never go back to the straws. Can sit for a month of longer between usages. Plus the precision compared to straws is night and day different.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

Better yield on the cans and control.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

LTCM said:


> Buy a Spray Foam Gun - you will never go back to the straws. Can sit for a month of longer between usages. Plus the precision compared to straws is night and day different.





Windows on Wash said:


> +1
> 
> Better yield on the cans and control.


had i known, when i started this house, i would have. but, for what i have left to do, it would be a waist of money.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Maybe so. You can find them for about $20.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Windows on Wash said:


> Maybe so. You can find them for about $20.


even @ $20. i get sf for $2.50 a can. that would be 8 cans. and i really don't think i am going to use 8 cans. i am going to buy 2 cans, as i have a large. well not really large. but large in a real pita way, project i am going to try and tackle this weekend. and i don't expect to use 2 cans.

but, i agree, with the cans, there is a lot of waist = you think you didn't put enough, so you put a lil more. come back in 1hr and there is foam all over the place. so, for people that just bought an old house and are fix'n it up, i would highly recommend getting that gun.


----------



## carmusic (Oct 11, 2011)

i just use acetone and electric wire to clean tube and nozzle


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

update

i tried using the can. notice, i said "tried". it was acting like it was empty. perhaps it was. but it did feel like there was something in there.


----------



## Dragfluid (Dec 30, 2013)

hidden1 said:


> Good luck with getting it all out before it dries- maybe compressed air or wd 40 will help,keep us posted -but NEVER get that stuff on your skin..!


Heh,,,, it builds character.:vs_mad:


----------

